# In Scale: New, Blue 1:43 Audi ur Quattro from Minichamps



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Minichamps has announced a limited run of 1008 pieces of blue metallic ur Quattro coupes. 
Here's some info:
article-id: 430019427
scale: 1 : 43
44 Parts with 82 Decorations:
41 Mask sprays
23 Tampo prints
6 Decals
12 Free sprays
* More Details *


----------

